# Bỏ túi công thức pha nước chanh giảm cân siêu tốc



## thuypham (9/6/18)

Muốn giảm cân không quá khó, chỉ cần bạn bỏ túi ngay công thức pha nước chanh giảm cân siêu tốc này là sẽ có vóc dáng thon gọn nhanh chóng.

*Bỏ túi công thức pha nước chanh giảm cân siêu tốc*
Trong nước chanh chứa nhiều vitamin C và tính axit có tác dụng nhất định đối với việc giảm cân. Rau cần có chứa chất hóa học tự nhiên apigenin giúp ngừa chứng huyết áp cao và giúp giãn nở mạch. Sự kết hợp tuyệt vời này sẽ mang đến một thức uống ngon, lạ và có lợi cho sức khỏe, vóc dáng.



​
Dưới đây là những gì bạn cần làm để bạn có loại thức uống giảm cân siêu hiệu quả này.

*Chuẩn bị:*
400g cần tây, 1kg chanh, 2 lít nước

*Thực hiện:*
Rửa sạch cần tây và cắt thành từng khúc.

Chanh vắt lấy nước, vỏ chanh thái sợ để riêng.

Cho 2 lít nước vào nồi, sau đó cho cần tây và vỏ chanh vào đun trong lửa nhỏ khoảng20 phút, tắt bếp và để nguội trong 6 tiếng.

Sau khi nước đã nguội, đổ nước cốt chanh vào khuấy đều. Lọc lấy nước và bảo quảntrong tủ lạnh dùng dần

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

